# Grace under Pressure



## BuckerooBonzai (May 1, 2017)

Not sure where to post this or if you have a similar thread somewhere on the forum but I saw this clip today and thought that it was interesting. 

The guy getting robbed is so very mellow, almost surprisingly so.  (I tried to embed the clip but it did not seem to want to go so I pasted the link).

Jimmy John's cashier gives armed robber a side of chill - CNN.com


----------



## Paul_D (May 1, 2017)

I wonder if he's chill because it's not the first time that's happened to him.


----------



## drop bear (May 1, 2017)

Robbers are not there for you. they are there for the money. And it is not even your money.


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (May 1, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Robbers are not there for you. they are there for the money. And it is not even your money.



Agreed but I have had weapons pointed in my general direction with mal-intent and it made my blood pressure go up just a wee bit.  This guy looks like he can hardly be troubled to hand over the cash. 

Not saying that is a bad thing but it just really struck me as odd how calm he was.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 1, 2017)

Yeah, he seemed almost uninterested. He bothered to take off his glove before handling the money. That's something he'd normally do, but something I'd expect someone NOT to do, so as not to make any extra motions that might startle the guy with the gun. His attitude was almost a lampoon of the stereotype of the uncaring fast food employee taking an order.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 1, 2017)

That weapon is jammed.  Failure to feed, it did not come into battery.  Could not have fired like that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 1, 2017)

Nobody really that into firearms, eh?  OK then.


----------



## CB Jones (May 1, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> That weapon is jammed.  Failure to feed, it did not come into battery.  Could not have fired like that.




Nice catch.

Actually I think its a double feed.

He racked the slide even though it was already loaded and the way he did it caused a double feed.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 2, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> Actually I think its a double feed.
> 
> He racked the slide even though it was already loaded and the way he did it caused a double feed.



Could be!

I wonder if the reason the clerk was so cool was because he knew that weapon could not be fired, and as others mentioned, it's not his money; he's probably instructed to comply for demands for cash.  He had to play it off though; can't tell the robber that his weapon isn't working right unless...you're in the Fifth Element movie.  Hallway scene.  I can't post from Youtube, it's acting like it is down from here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 2, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Could be!
> 
> I wonder if the reason the clerk was so cool was because he knew that weapon could not be fired, and as others mentioned, it's not his money; he's probably instructed to comply for demands for cash.  He had to play it off though; can't tell the robber that his weapon isn't working right unless...you're in the Fifth Element movie.  Hallway scene.  I can't post from Youtube, it's acting like it is down from here.


I know the scene you refer to. "Nice hat."


----------



## FriedRice (May 4, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> Not sure where to post this or if you have a similar thread somewhere on the forum but I saw this clip today and thought that it was interesting.
> 
> The guy getting robbed is so very mellow, almost surprisingly so.  (I tried to embed the clip but it did not seem to want to go so I pasted the link).
> 
> Jimmy John's cashier gives armed robber a side of chill - CNN.com




He's just a lucky dummy, IMO.  Maybe he's not very aware of what a bullet can do to him, or maybe he's just been around too many guns all of his life, and is just so used to them. Lot's of experience being robbed, who knows? I would give the robber anything he wanted, but not act so nonchalantly...like this Robber was of no significance. Anyone who gets the drop on me with a gun like that, I would treat him like he's my master and give them anything, except ie. if he tells me to get into the trunk of his car, etc....then it's "go" time (I'm not falling for that again).

Another dummy cashier who acted all cool....WARNING* don't watch If you don't like seeing people getting shot in the head for real:



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## FriedRice (May 4, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> That weapon is jammed.  Failure to feed, it did not come into battery.  Could not have fired like that.



He didn't see the FTF + stovepiped round.


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (May 4, 2017)

FriedRice said:


> He's just a lucky dummy, IMO.  Maybe he's not very aware of what a bullet can do to him, or maybe he's just been around too many guns all of his life, and is just so used to them. Lot's of experience being robbed, who knows? I would give the robber anything he wanted, but not act so nonchalantly...like this Robber was of no significance. Anyone who gets the drop on me with a gun like that, I would treat him like he's my master and give them anything, except ie. if he tells me to get into the trunk of his car, etc....then it's "go" time (I'm not falling for that again).
> 
> Another dummy cashier who acted all cool....WARNING* don't watch If you don't like seeing people getting shot in the head for real:
> 
> ...



DAMN!  Game over.


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 4, 2017)

thats what happens when you legalize pot.   either that or its a sign of depression.  yeah i would be depressed too if i was 30 years old and still working at Jimmy Johns.    "_you got a gun good, my boss is a butt hole, take me out now"_


----------



## JR 137 (May 4, 2017)

I don't know why, but it reminded me of this...

*Language warning if you're at work!






Maybe he knew who the guy holding him up was?


----------



## drop bear (May 7, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> thats what happens when you legalize pot.   either that or its a sign of depression.  yeah i would be depressed too if i was 30 years old and still working at Jimmy Johns.    "_you got a gun good, my boss is a butt hole, take me out now"_



Yeah.  Like when I bounced and people threatened to have me fired.


----------



## JP3 (May 7, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> Agreed but I have had weapons pointed in my general direction with mal-intent and it made my blood pressure go up just a wee bit.  This guy looks like he can hardly be troubled to hand over the cash.
> 
> Not saying that is a bad thing but it just really struck me as odd how calm he was.


Maybe he hit the blunt while he was on break? Some of that good medicinal stuff folks who smoke weed can lay hands n nowadays? Or Nowadaze?


----------



## eddiecharette (May 9, 2017)

I think he is trying to be composed.


----------



## Tez3 (May 9, 2017)

If you can keep your head when all around are losing theirs...you obviously don't understand the situation.


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (May 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> If you can keep your head when all around are losing theirs...you obviously don't understand the situation.


Brilliant!


----------



## JR 137 (May 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> If you can keep your head when all around are losing theirs...you obviously don't understand the situation.



Or you've been in that situation and lived to tell about it far too many times to get rattled by it.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying this guy is a model of coolness in a bad situation.  Way too many unanswered questions to determine that.


----------

